# Cost of re-purchase -vs- shipping Motorcycle



## dtolan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a question in regards to moving to Italy. 

I have a 2007 Ducati motorcycle and I am wondering if it makes any sense to ship it - or cost wise - better to sell it here and purchase another one in Italy ? 
(Ignoring the hassles of shipping it for now) 

How does the cost of used motorcycles in Italy compare to used in America (California - more specific) 

If there is a good used motorcycle sales site for Italy - can you point me to it - I don't seem to be able to find automobiles & motorcycles sales on ebay.it

TY 
Dan


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

dtolan said:


> .......... snip ..............
> 
> How does the cost of used motorcycles in Italy compare to used in America (California - more specific)
> 
> ...


Go to Ebay.it Then to the right of the search bar find the category menu and scroll down to "moto, scooter e mini" . Click on that and then type "Ducati" in the search window.

Also take a look at AutoScout24: Auto usate e nuove - Il mercato in Italia e in Europa and root around until you find the Moto section. Click on "naked", "sport", "scooter", or whatever you're looking for and see what's available. 

As for prices, you need to research the listing in California and then find similar motorcycles in Italy and compare the prices using something like 1.36 as a conversion factor. Careful research will take a while, so I suggest you do it rather than me. I'm busy.

Without doing any research, I'd say that you'll find plenty of nice motorcycles here in Italy and since our economy isn't so hot, you should find some good deals. I don't know how hard it is to register a U.S. spec bike in Italy, but even it it's "easy", I would bet you find it a real PITA simply based on the fact that nothing is easy here in Italy. 

If your computer skills are such that you're having trouble finding motorcycles for sale in Italy, you will have even more trouble trying to register your foreign motorcycle. Add the cost and hassle of shipping and I would say it's a no brainer. Sell in CA and buy in Italy.


----------



## dtolan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mozella said:


> Go to Ebay.it Then to the right of the search bar find the category menu and scroll down to "moto, scooter e mini" . Click on that and then type "Ducati" in the search window.
> 
> If your computer skills are such that you're having trouble finding motorcycles for sale in Italy, you will have even more trouble trying to register your foreign motorcycle. Add the cost and hassle of shipping and I would say it's a no brainer. Sell in CA and buy in Italy.


Thank you for the information - not the nicest way to say I am stupid

Ebay puts all auto/motorcycle is a single category then subs it out in the ebay.com 
And it is not very useful as it is not heavily used for motorcycle sales

Your second site was much more useful 

It looks like cars & small scooters are well priced but, motorcycles in good shape are priced comparably to US equivalents and special editions are actually higher priced 

Again thank you for the info


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

dtolan said:


> Thank you for the information - not the nicest way to say I am stupid
> 
> Ebay puts all auto/motorcycle is a single category then subs it out in the ebay.com
> And it is not very useful as it is not heavily used for motorcycle sales
> ...


I'm not saying you're stupid, but you're obviously not making the best of your search efforts, especially the part about Ebay.com. Follow my instructions and you'll find over 400 motorcycles for sale at the moment, 25 of them Ducati. Go to Ebay.it, not Ebay.com. I'm trying to help you, but apparently I upset you. I'll be glad to offer no further replies.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Also, as noted in another recent thread (regarding automobiles, but it should apply equally), there is a real chance that any necessary repairs that your imported Ducati may eventually require will take far longer and cost far more due to issues of availability of parts for your US-spec'ed bike.

Just something else to consider.


----------

